# Brown Curling leaf tips?? + pics



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey all.

So as many of you know i have 4 plants going at the moment. 3 Jock horror autos and 1 MI5 Auto. They are planted in 3.5 gallon pots with seedling soil with no nutes in it.

They are 29 days from seed now and have been doing great so far, Some leaf curling but put it down to the 600w HPS and them getting to close.

I have noticed a few problems on the lower leafs of the plant, new growth is fine.
MI5 has a couple rust spots on fan leafs at bottom

1 JH has some blemishes on the fan leafs at the bottom







1 other JH seems to be browning on the tips and drying.








Now I'm presuming they want some nutes finally, just wanted to check and get your opinion as last time i grew autos i noticed colour fade and started feeding when that happened. With this grow they are still healthy green but have these problems.

Temps are between 71-74, humidity is 40-50%

Opinions, comment ...


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

have you checked the run off PH ? if not thats the first thing i would do,that soil you are using must have nutes in it mate to keep them looking that green for so long ?.

to my eyes they look like the ph is off & suffering from heat stress,if they was mine i would pull the light up from them a little and then i would check the run off PH,then i would flush the hell outter them and leave them be for a few days to see what happens,see if they pick up or not

if they dont pick up after a good flush then you can go from there

what do the roots look like ?

all the best


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

No nutes at all in there mate. I have used this soil many times and never had problems with it. Strange


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

have you grown that strain before in that soil ? did you check the run off PH or not ?

i say this because,just because you have grown one or 2 strain without problems in that soil do not mean you can grow all strain ok in it

by looking at the roots that can tell you alot about what might be going on too


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Last watering it was 6.9 that was 5 days ago, need to water again today. 

The MI5 yes and didn't have any problems that i recall, GJ lost in crash. The Jock Horror no, 1st time growing it.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

as i say check that run off PH first again when you next water them.

all the best mate,i hope you get to the bottom of it


----------



## Melvan (Feb 25, 2011)

Jericho, I think you are having just a bit of a nute deficiency. I agree that you should start a feed schedule. Of course, check your ph too just to be safe.

All in all, they look green and beautiful, from above it looks like you're getting a nice, tight veg. I don' see bleaching on the top leaves, so I don't think you're having heat stress. 

Good luck.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

the leaves curling up like that at the edges mean heat stress,i would put money on it,plus he has already said himself that he had his lamp to close

just because he has no bleaching on the top leaves do not mean he is not suffering from heat stress,please take a look over the net

& as far as looking  green and beautiful,well they look far from it at the moment because he has problems


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

now this is what  green and beautiful looks like ok

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54849

btw do you spray the plant with water when the lights are on because that can do it to,i seen it all before ?


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> now this is what  green and beautiful looks like ok
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54849



I disagree. I see yellowing on lower leafs. Not so green and beautiful hehe. Otherwise yes they look good. All pics i have seen of the JH they have a darker green not a lighter green look.  They have remained green through out with out nutes. This has happened over past 2 days. 

The only issues i have had are these in my grow. I believe the curling to be heat stress. 

The Ph before now has not been important since i have not been feeding. 

I Shall feed tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

PH is importent mate even if you are not feeding.

btw i let the plants lower leafs yellow a bit for a very good reson.

look i am only trying to help you out,i can read a plant like a book


----------



## Melvan (Feb 25, 2011)

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> the leaves curling up like that at the edges mean heat stress,i would put money on it,plus he has already said himself that he had his lamp to close
> 
> just because he has no bleaching on the top leaves do not mean he is not suffering from heat stress,please take a look over the net
> 
> & as far as looking  green and beautiful,well they look far from it at the moment because he has problems



Ever heard of positive re-enforcement?


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

if you would like to know why i let them bottom leaves yellow up a bit then just ask ok,if you can do without my help then that fine with me REALLY

take it easy mate

beating around the bush gets you know where,been there done that,better to just get strait to the point of the problem and tell it how you see it


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

I am thankful for your help but Ph is used to regulate the uptake of nutrients. I do not see how it is important if no nutrients are being given to the plant If i am wrong please correct me as its the only reason i know ph is important.

Sure i wouldn't not have it totally out of whack.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

because if you start to control the PH in a grow you must keep on doing it all the time  becasue you will PH shock your plants and it will screw it up.

some strain suffer PH shock more then other,would you like more info on this subject ?


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

biggerbuds i see where your comeing from on the heat stress but if that was heatstress on the bottom what would the top look like near the light, they would be toast 
Jericho give me a couple mins on the second pic its yellowing and the vains are staying green thats not heat stress maybe you have more problems then 1 
back in a min


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

no living thing on earth likes a rapid ph fluctuation but as you say as long as you do not go way overboad and change it to much all in one go everything will be ok.

peace

hey fruity,i have seen it before mate over my bro's grow, his look the same as this.i have also seen it myself when i first started growing dope,the problem was because i was spraying water on the leafs when the lights was on,even my bottom leafs was looking like that,this is why i asked jericho if he has been spraying them anytime with water.but he did not answer that Q mate.

when in doubt flush them out.if you stick to this saying you will be on the right track,

this is why i say,if they was my plants i would just flush the hell out of them good and right,then i would leave them to dry for 2-3 days then put them back onto a good feed,its really the best way when you are not sure what is going on.

what would happen if he feeds it up now and in the morning they are stone dead ???? its better to flush first anyway,you sort of get an extra life,the plants will not die from a good flush,if anything they will yellow up a bit and i think thats a good thing

i also do not see any yellowing on his plant except at the very top on the outter leaves like nute burn,the other leaves down the botton are of a bronze to my eyes


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

rust spots are a sign of calcium or boron but your PH is fine for both are you feeding any calcium product at the moment Jericho if not maybe your plants are telling you they need it 
sorry i can realy help m8

i think you not locking anything out your just no giveing them what they want i could be wrong i just looked at the sticky in plant problems have you seen the late potassium def pics, if pic 2 gets worse do you think it would look like that ?

EDIT PUT MAG MENT POT


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> rust spots are a sign of calcium or boron but your PH is fine for both are you feeding any calcium product at the moment Jericho if not maybe your plants are telling you they need it
> sorry i can realy help m8



Thanks Fruity
They have not had a feeding yet. Going to give 1st one tomorrow, This came on really fast, Couple day is all it took to get like that. Hopefully that will help. 

Thanks for everyone suggestions and comments.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

biggerbuds said:
			
		

> no living thing on earth likes a rapid ph fluctuation but as you say as long as you do not go way overboad and change it to much all in one go everything will be ok.
> 
> peace
> 
> ...



There is nothing to flush out of the soil. They have not been fed. You flush to remove nutes. Im sorry i dont understand the logic behind it. 

The curling on the leafs is heat but the spots and yellow tips are not heat related.


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

Biggerbuds i get ya flush is the first thing you should do but what Jericho is saying if there is nothing in the soil whats to flush out, if he is starvin them of something he needs to put that in asap or they will get worst
thing like this happen from PH to high/low or to much of something that locks out something else 
or starvin the plant of what it need and since he hasnt feed them anything im saying the last one i could be wrong tho


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 25, 2011)

he would bet money its heat stress and then said you need to flush????? i dont get that.

29 days is too long without nutes IMO, give them some now and get on the nutes sooner next time, JMO.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

now this is what i call yellow,or am i colour blind.his plants dont look nothing like they are yellowing,compare from these photos for a minit


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 25, 2011)

no your right and that b/c that bad nitrogen def maybe that first pic is late in flower plant do that towards the end when they use up there last bits of juice ever ran a car on empty if a car was a plant thats what it would look like LOL


----------



## Jericho (Feb 25, 2011)

Not all deficiency's cause chlorosis. Looking through a few detailed sources im noticing similarities between my pics and Potassium def thanks to fruity for suggesting the read. 

I'm not saying your wrong and im thankful for your input biggerbuds but from the suggestions it seems more likely to be a def than a PH shock or heat stress(when ph has remained steady) and no nutes have been given.


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

i know for a 100% that a plant can burn up and get heat stress because of other problems to do with nutes uptake or being over feed,i still stand by my word and say they are getting heat stress from something,flushing them plants right now and leaving then for 2 days is not going to harm them much more even if some how it is food they are after,he is not in flowering so why try and pump them full of food before a good old flush ?

in 2 days time you can feed them knowing that you know full well that you have reset the root system,hope you get what i mean.

its up to hime though,they are his plants and if he wonts to take the risk and pump them full of food when he is not to sure what the problem is then well thats up to him,but dont for get what i said


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

flush them good mate and hold on just for 2 days untill they dry up,you may well be suprised,they could come back to life right infront of your eyes,i seen it many of times,many of time i have seen them feed them up only to wake up and find then dead,i will leave you to it now my mate,its up to you bud.

dont forget i am only trying my best to help you and your plants,i am thinking play it safe,its only 2 days,what the hell its that ? 48 hours ???


reset the root zone flush them out


----------



## biggerbuds (Feb 25, 2011)

my last words are a good flush has done me the world of good when i have been in the situation,flushing is the way forward when you not sure i tell you.

good night.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

Hey All. My plants are doing much better after a feeding. Looking nice and green and all yellowing has stopped. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 1, 2011)

Glad 2 hear jericho nw just keep em green lol


----------



## Jericho (Mar 1, 2011)

Hehe onto next problem now, They will not auto lol.


----------



## hemp319 (Apr 11, 2011)

that plant is relatively healthy looking imho


----------

